# Decaffeinated or low caffeine beans wanted



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

I've been reading the various threads regarding low and decaffeinated coffee and I'm left in a state of utter confusion.

I'm looking for a quality decaf or low caffeine bean for evening drinking both for myself and to offer guests. Nothing too dark as I prefer light to medium roasts.

The last decaffeinated beans I purchased smelt of chemicals and tasted horrid! I'm also not a fan of Peruvian El Guabo which is currently available.

I'm also interested in trying a low caffeine bean and from what I've read I think I should be looking for a Vietnamese bean.... am I correct?

Would welcome any advice and recommended suppliers.

Thanks


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Nope, Vietnamese coffee is high caffeine in general.

Go for Swiss process decaff. It's usually the mildest treatment. I won't recommend Rave decaff in this instance because it is quite dark and roasty. Hasbean decaff tends to be lighter.

I'm a little sceptical about beans being 99% caffeine free. Decaff coffee keeps me awake.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't drink decaff myself but I recon this would be well worth a go.

It has just come in at HasBean in the last few days, have a read and see what you think

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Brazil-Fazenda-Irarema-Pulped-Natural-100%25-Bourbon-%252d-CO2-Decaf.html


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I just ordered a bag of these myself. Thought they might be something I can drink in the evening. I don't really drink drink caffeine after 6pm but I'll have a decaf tea......will post what I think of them!


----------



## James Cox (Jun 23, 2012)

THanks Jimbo.... Please post your thoughts on the Fazenda Irarema beans.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

has anyone tried this one from James Gourmet?

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php/560/coffee-from-peru


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes - I buy the green beans from James Gourmet & roast quite dark.

My decaff. Daughter loves the choc flavour & its the one decaff I can drink from time to time


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Ron, I'll probably give this one a try then - sounds good to me.


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

I just received Rave's decaff. It's nice but quite dark, and I do feel that there could be better decaffs out there, so would also like to find a definitive answer!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've just tried the hasbean. Quite nice actually. Not as good as the caffeinated ones but not bad at all for when you've hit your caffeine wall!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Never had much luck with decaf beans, well not for espresso anyway, I find they behave like slightly-stale beans from the off (or maybe Ive been unlucky) Has Bean decaf you refer to was pretty nice for brewed from memory


----------



## jacksg (Jul 18, 2012)

Has anyone one tried Limini Coffee's Brazil decaf? I'm thinking about buying some but would be more confident if someone else could recommend it? thanks


----------

